# Music Radar's 7 best *new* VST/AU plugin synths of 2016



## creativeforge (Jan 17, 2017)

Thought this could be of interest! 

QUOTE: "...we’ve been reflecting on the year in hi-tech music-making gear, asking you to vote for the best new hardware and software products to have been released over the past 12 months.

Now it’s time to bring you the results of our polls. We drew up the shortlists, but the rankings and overall winners in each category have been decided exclusively by your votes.

Here, we're dealing with the hotly-contested award for the best plugin synth of 2016, counting down to your winner."

*Jump to Music Radar for the plugin synths list with their specific reviews. *

http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/the-7-best-new-vst-au-plugin-synths-of-2016-645486


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone given Form a try? I would usually wait for Komplete update or a NI sale.

Softube Modular looks quaility. 

I Demoed Factory but was left feeling there wasn't anything really unique.

Synclavier V is great. 

I have the vocalsynth demo but first try was not inspired.


----------



## 123creative (Feb 15, 2017)

I think that many other plugins released this year are great and can be on the list and awarded. I don't mean our own plug-ins, we are a small developer but other major companies. 

Who would you like to suggest?  I'm curious...


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 20, 2017)

VPS Avenger, Parawave Rapid, UHE Repro, Synapse The Legend


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 20, 2017)

avenger is surprisingly good imo. the presets and marketing is very EDM but the modulations options are very good to create cool rythms and sound progressions . the sequencer and envelops are impressive. well, at least very fun to play with and get new types of sounds. 

If i ever get the chance to not be so busy, i might get into making a patch library for avenger. even though zebra2 is the go to synth for composers.

Well, here is a couple of videos showing some (similar) patches so you can see more what i am talking about . if Avenger gets some steam i might create a bank for film composers.


One video is a patch of a One note glory - Bass Pattern Seq with mod envelopes routed to filter cutoff. Trance gate stp sequencer controller osc 2 amp.
LFO 2 controlling wavetable index position resulting in a cool change of sound in time.
mod wheel is controller the main output filter. 






and this other video is me playing some two note chords.
its Arp Pattern Seq with mod envelopes routed to filter cutoff. Trance gate stp sequencer controller osc 2 amp.
LFO 1controlling harmonic fm rate to osc1.






All the different option that Avenger has to modify the oscilator section makes itvery cool to create "organic" sounding patches in the sense that it keeps modulating the source. The Arp sequencer is also a modulator source so it can be routed to any parameter. also the effects are cool.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Anyone given Form a try? I would usually wait for Komplete update or a NI sale.
> 
> Softube Modular looks quaility.
> 
> ...



From the videos it seems that Form is similar to Granite. ill give it a try and see. looks cool. 
the softube looks like a good idea but i am guessing it will need some time to get more modules incorporatoed? 
not sure. 

did you like the other arturia emulations like the jupiter 8? i have mixed feelings on those. but i havent tried the synclavier.


----------

